# Squall SQL 15



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Penn Squall 15 very little use, maybe twice on a anchor rod pin rigging. 
Has knob upgrade, box,all papers. 90.00 + 15.00 shipping.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the knob upgrade?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Round power Knob.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Jollymon said:


> Round power Knob.



View attachment 38545


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

View attachment 38609


Don't know what happened to the last picture of the knob, but this is the upgraded power knob


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Lets make it 90.00 shipped including the power knob


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you made it to Georgia yet? Seems like you posted you were moving to middle Georgia. I'm close to Macon and interested if we are close enough to meet up.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Clifferent said:


> Have you made it to Georgia yet? Seems like you posted you were moving to middle Georgia. I'm close to Macon and interested if we are close enough to meet up.


 PM Sent , And yes I'm back in Georgia


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I'll take it. See you Thursday.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Sold pending meeting,


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Please close, Deal done, it was a pleasure to meet you Clifferent


----------

